# Dog Food



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone is feeding their dogs. I've been feeding Diamond.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

I feed Pride. Hounds do great on it. Have good solid stool and keeps there weight up good during hard running.


----------



## oilcan (Feb 10, 2007)

purina pro plan till i run out then ? they are pricing themselves out of the market:SHOCKED:


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

oilcan said:


> purina pro plan till i run out then ? they are pricing themselves out of the market:SHOCKED:


 
ALL the dog foods have gone up...I feed Pedigree when the dogs are not hunting or under physical demand and IAMS when they are...but you are right the foods have gone UP tremendously...I used to pay anywhere between 13-15 bucks for a 40# bag of Pedigree and now its 22+ and the IAMS was 33. per bag and now its 38.
Even though I am a member of the breeders club and save all my UPC codes and once in a while save up enough to get a free bag of food...I am still spending 150 bucks every two weeks (18 dogs + some pups) 

not fun


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I feed dimond chicken and rice, durring winter i mix it 50/50 with high energy. Good stuff. The dogs look great and there stool is firm. I am paying $24 a bag for chicken and rice and $20 a bag forr high energy.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I've been feeding black gold for 2 years I guess... great feed. I only have one skid left, so it looks like in a few months I'll be feeding diamond high energy. I personally don't care too much for it, but it's the best thing around here that I'm willing to dish out 20 bucks a bag for.


----------



## KILLnGRILL (May 9, 2003)

Just curious (anyone with beagles) how much do you feed per day.I give my dog about 1 1/2 cups a day .But he manages to get handouts from my kids ,lick plates clean ,etc.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

one of my beagles gets 1/2 cup daily, the other gets 1 cup. They both look fat. THey are on 30/20 black gold right now.


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

I've read/researched so much regarding this never ending issue.
Personally, check out Eukanuba pro-performance.
A few guys on here had the link to a study that compared it to Pro-plan and Diamond. (all great dog foods)
It's a really informative study/ test where pointers were used while hunting down south ect.
The dog food bag has a Pointer on the front.
Any premium dog food (meat as first ingred. ect) with higher fat and protien will be fine, JUST MY OPINION....but you never know....
I know guys that give their dogs Ole-Roy from Walmart I think it is and the dogs live to be so old they turn to dust before they can put them down....either way, you won't hear your dog complain I bet?


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Been feeding diamond high energy been getting it at tsc on sale for 18 bucks a bag. I buy a couple of hundered pounds every time it is on sale


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

We feed Diamond
Yellow bag- summer
Green bag- fall
Purple bag- winter

The winter feed is 30/20 at 2 cups+.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

The 7year, 70 lb. female lab gets four cups of Iams large breed (green bag). Been feeding her this since taking her off Eucanuba puppy food. She gets into the cat food at least once a week. 

My 15 year old beagle just passed away. She weighed 22 lbs and got 1 1/2 cups of Purina Senior dog (red bag). The lab will get this mixed in until the bag is gone.


----------

